# howto: setup a wireless router(linksys) to work with bsnl type 1 modem



## nix (May 18, 2008)

well i just got a new UL750 plan.. am excited... i have a laptop and would like to use bsnl connecton wireless because i have a linksys wireless router. i have a type 1 modem and linksys WRH54G wireless router. i would like instructions to setup the router.any help would be appreciated.. when am connected directly (ie, thru the bsnl modem) i can surf the web but when i connect the linksys router..i cant... 
also, when i connect the linksys router to the BSNL modem, all 4 LED's are glowing (green) on the BSNL modem. (UT300r2u)
i have gotten to know the details of my connection. i know all details, like mac address, default gateway, ip address... i got to know these when i typed "ipconfig/all" in DOS. i probably just need to konw where to filln in these values in my linksys router setup page.
also, the access address for both my modems(linksys and BSNL) is 192.168.1.1. do you think that could be causing a problem?? here are the screenshots of my linksys router:

*i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn12/nikhilck/help2.jpg

*i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn12/nikhilck/help.jpg


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 18, 2008)

1) First connect the BSNL modem to lappy as configure the modem.
2) Now unplug modem from lappy, and connect modem to wifi router..and lappy to wifi router. And configure your wifi modem as per manual instructions.


----------



## nix (May 18, 2008)

the problem is that the manual instructions do not come to the point immediately.. it is difficult to understand the users manual. i need a walkthrough from someone.. now i repeat,i know all my details.. i just dont know where to fill them.. 
thanks again...


----------



## nix (May 19, 2008)

<ding>... i really need some help here


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 9, 2008)

Still looking for a guide?

Here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62567


----------

